

Benjamin Franklin’s Daily Schedule - thankuz
http://www.swiss-miss.com/2011/03/benjamin-franklins-daily-schedule.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
You may be interested in reading the many comments from when this was
submitted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=765113>

------
btucker
Franklin's autobiography (where this comes from) is a fantastic quick read
with lots of thought provoking ideas relavant to the HN crowd. Definitely
recommended!

~~~
Malcx
For anyone whose interested, its available as a free kindle download.

~~~
jonknee
And in PDF:

[http://www2.hn.psu.edu/faculty/jmanis/franklin/BenFranklin6x...](http://www2.hn.psu.edu/faculty/jmanis/franklin/BenFranklin6x9.pdf)

~~~
wmboy
It's on page 74 (in the PDF).

------
projectileboy
Yeah, but Mr. Franklin goes on to explain that he was able to stick to this
schedule for about a week... Funny guy. His autobiography is worth reading.

------
sebkomianos
I wonder what time Barack Obama, Nicola Sarcozy, Vladimir Putin and other
presidents/prime ministers go to bed at. And how much sleep they get.

Thinking about it, a study on how and why "sleeping" has changed over the
years would be really interesting.

~~~
dchest
Putin: calls himself an early riser, goes to bed at 10-11-12. (source
<http://www.gazeta.ru/2001/03/06/intervjuprez.shtml>)

Medvedev: wakes up at 8, goes to bed at 2 or later.
(<http://www.kp.ru/daily/24089/320586/>)

Obama: shows up at the office shortly before 9. (
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/29/us/politics/29whitehouse.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/29/us/politics/29whitehouse.html))

G. W. Bush: early riser, goes to bed at 10
(<http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/story?id=1474572>)

------
arepb
Similarities to Google calendar daily view are striking.

------
huherto
Was Franklin the first agile hacker? The questions are very similar to the
ones you do in the daily stand up.

<http://www.mountaingoatsoftware.com/scrum/daily-scrum>

------
pan69
Hmm. Looks very similar to my own typical work day. Except I get up at 6
instead of five which means I have one hour less a day to spend per day.
However, I would no be able to function properly after a while without that
one extra hour of sleep.

~~~
mwdev
You should give it a try. You might surprise yourself. I recently started
getting up at 4 just to see what would happen. I've got a ton more time and
occasionally need to take a nap around 5-7pm, but other wise have been fine
just getting 4 hrs a night.

~~~
pan69
Hmm. I doubt that would work for me. Less than 8 hours sleep and I'll be s
total wreck in no time. I also read somewhere (don't have references) that 7-8
hours sleep is optimal. Naps give me a headache. Can't sleep on a
bus/train/airplane either.

------
Abid
No commute to and fro work!?

~~~
iqster
I thought this was funny/sad too. I spend approx 2.5 hours a day commuting.
Clearly, I have found something in my schedule that needs to be cut.

~~~
Abid
I spend about two hours commuting myself. For me, the worst part is the
fatigue that hits you afterward and the affects of it that linger for many
more hours that keep you from doing more productive things.

------
baddox
No exercise, unless it was somehow included in "Work." Of course, the three
hours before work in the morning would leave time for half an hour of
exercise.

~~~
M1573RMU74710N
Ben Franklin was actually fairly athletic. One of his many occupations was
being a printer, which required carrying around heavy equipment. He was known
to carry 2 trays where many Printers only managed 1.

He was also a very avid swimmer (unusual as at the time, many people couldn't
swim at all) and promoted physical fitness and moderation.

(I come from Philadelphia: a town where BF is a revered local hero, to the
point we have an "official" BF impersonator.)

~~~
wyclif
I'm from Philly, too. Early in the book, where he talks about his impetus for
all the early inventions, there's a section discussing how he rigged a kite to
pull him downstream while swimming.

------
harshpotatoes
I like how sometimes the most mundane details are sometimes the most
interesting.

------
sigurrostyp
Very cool

------
zyfo
Related and highly recommended are:

* Daily routines - _How writers, artists, and other interesting people organize their days._ <http://dailyroutines.typepad.com/daily_routines/>

* How we work - _We're interested in the habits, rituals and small (and occasionally big) methods people and teams use to get their work done._ <http://rodcorp.typepad.com/rodcorp/2004/12/how_we_work.html>

~~~
AlecSchueler
Thanks a lot for these. I was looking for things just like this the other day
- something like usesthis.com, but for other fields. And the fact that
dailyroutines starts of with Simone de Beauvoir, one of my favourite authors,
gives me great confidence in the site.

